# Western NC anyone?



## Idgie (Jan 7, 2009)

I feel like there aren't many social groups where I live since this is such a small city. It would be nice to atleast here from people around the area with the same problems


----------



## gamecock (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey,
I live about 20 min from Hendersonville..I have been wondering the same the same thing..I was at Maggie Valley the other day skiing..alone  I really wish there was atleast a group off of meetup.com


----------



## phillipk128 (Jun 28, 2009)

I currently live in Asheville, NC.. will be moving to Cleveland, OH sometime during the week.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I live kind of close to Boone... I would really like to meet up with anyone who would want to 

Oh, I don't mind driving somewhere to meet up. I know nobody else is going to live real close, so it's fine if I have to do some driving.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dang, I was there in August! Appalachian State. My cousin went there and she got married at the Park off of the Blue Ridge Parkway.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

Awww! It would have been cool to meet you in person


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I was only there for about 36 hours, though. 
It was an 8-hour trip down....10 back! I got stuck in a double traffic jam (two directions) in southern Kentucky on my way home.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> I was only there for about 36 hours, though.
> It was an 8-hour trip down....10 back! I got stuck in a double traffic jam (two directions) in southern Kentucky on my way home.


That would have been long enough for me to say hello


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I wish I had a car.  Even though I live in Georgia, I would be willing to drive to NC.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

rcapo89 said:


> I wish I had a car.  Even though I live in Georgia, I would be willing to drive to NC.


That would be awesome! If I didn't have to borrow my parents car, I'd drive to Georgia


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

I live in Asheville, NC. I havent been able to find any support groups. Im trying to find a psychiatrist at the moment.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

Kelly065 said:


> I live in Asheville, NC. I havent been able to find any support groups. Im trying to find a psychiatrist at the moment.


Would you be interested in meeting up sometime? I would be willing to drive to Asheville.


----------

